# #1 Havanese



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

for 2009 is Vallee (BIS Ch Bellatak's My Funny Valentine) :tea::whoo:eace: Vallee finished the year out as #1 in all breed points for Havanese and also the #15 ranked toy dog in the US.

While Kathy is modest and I know wouldn't post this (everyone save me when I get in trouble for this and Kathy when you read this, remember- we are family so you have to forgive me!!! <BG>) I absolutely love Vallee and I am thrilled she represents the breed so well. I also think if it wasn't me living where Vallee was being shown and seeing what amazing movement and confidence she has, I may have never gotten my Dasher.

Huge Congrats to Kathy, Tom, John and Carole and David for showing such a gorgeous Neezer and having a great year!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Woo-hoo! How awesome, that I "know" the top Havanese in the country!! I'm so proud, and I've never even met Kathy (or Vallee) in person, just on the Forum!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I love Vallee!
Congratulations to Kathy, Tom, John and Carole and David for showing such a gorgeous Neezer and having a great year!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

WOW, That is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Congrats Kathy & Vallee!! That's great news!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I am glad you posted this, Kathy deserves the extra congrats for such a wonderful representation of the breed with beautiful Vallee. *CONGRATS*


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations - it is well deserved! I am so happy that I got to see her strut her stuff in the ring.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

CONGRATS KATHY!!

WAY TO GO VALLEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ryan


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## scoobydoo (Oct 5, 2009)

Congrats and you can see why, she is perfect.......


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Whoooo Kathy and Vallee! That girl deserves to hold the #1 title. That is one gorgeous girl!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations, Vallee is a beautiful Havanese.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations, Kathy and Vallee! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

WOW! this is so special. Congrats Kathy and Vallee. I hope to get to see her in person one day.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Way to go team Bellatak! Vallee is just gorgeous.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

What a gorgeous Hav! Number 15 in Toy Dog? Not in my book, she looks like #1 to me!!!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats!!!!:first:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I am not surprised one bit that Vallee did this. She is one of the most beautiful Havanese I've ever seen. To watch her in the ring is an experience not soon to be forgotten.



Vallee, Kathy, Tom, David, John and Carole. What an awesome team!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Congratulations everyone involved with Valle! I'd love to see her one day.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I have always been smitten with Vallee . . . she's a beauty and obviously smart and a sweetie to boot! Congrats on sharing her with all of us!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Congratulations Kathy and Vallee. She is gorgeous !!


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

kelrobin said:


> I have always been smitten with Vallee . . . she's a beauty and obviously smart and a sweetie to boot! Congrats on sharing her with all of us!


This is exactly what I was thinking, I spent some of my morning going back through the forum and reading all the old posts with some of Vallee's accomplishment's since she first went out as a special. It was so fun to look at all the pictures and read Kathy's excitement, I feel honored that Kathy shared Vallee with us and all she has accomplished and truly look forward to hearing how her and Kathy are enjoying her retirement together.

Kathy, my first National I finally got to meet you in person and see Vallee rock the ring and win, it is a moment I will never forget as I jumped from my chair screaming as the judge pointed to her and ran over to give you a huge hug (crying again just thinking of it). Since then you have become a true friend and I wish I lived closer so I could give you an even BIGGER HUG than the first one, Congratulation my dear friend you deserve it!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Leeann, you speak for me too and I couldn't have said it better! I am so proud of Kathy and Vallee. 
Amanda, you led me to Gabby!
The first time I saw Vallee in person was at Eukanuba, 2008. She stole my heart. Her movement is awesome.
This is the first time a havanese has been in the top 15 toys nationally too!
Carole


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

She's GORGEOUS!! first word that came to mind when I saw the picture. 

Congratulations to the entire the family!!

:cheer2:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Great news! Congrats!!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

*HUGE congratulations on an outstanding achievment!!!:first: We are so proud and happy for you!*

*Vallee doesn't just look perfect and move like an angel, she absolutely sings to the camera!*

*Beverly*


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Well, I will say it again, you all warm my heart with all your nice comments. I cried and smiled reading them. It is just now starting to really sink in all that Vallee has accomplished. Vallee came home this past weekend with Tom and I from Palm Springs. Every night she has been on our bed (as that is where she slept while with David) and I am so enjoying it. It causes me to hold her, pet her, and talk to her about all she did in the ring. Am I proud of her? YOU BET I AM!!! She is a breeders dream come true. David, John, Carole and my wonderful husband and I do make a great, fun team. 

Leeann, I too will always remember you coming to me when Vallee won the National in 2008 with a huge smile on your face and big tears of joy in your eyes, your hug helped hold me up for a moment too!

Vallee made a lot of records and broke a lot of Havanese records during her show dog career. I can't even begin to describe the feeling, as I am still living it and finally have time to reflect on it all. Now she is retired and will continue to enjoy being spoiled like David did for her. Hopefully one day soon she will be just as successful in the whelping box too! 

THANK YOU ALL for your support and love, I feel it all!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:first::rockon: CONGRATS KATHY AND VALLEE AND THE WHOLE BELLATAK TEAM! :rockon::first:

What a huge accomplishment and you must be so proud (and should be!)

when I first saw the pix Amanda posted (didn't MM take that photo?) in the Forum calendar,I was smitten! I remember telling you Kathy that I thought she was THEE most BEAUTIFUL HAV I have ever seen...and that still holds true...she is. She is striking and everything a havanese should be. I got to see her in person in Chicago and I petted her a bit and she was something to behold! :kiss:

Congrats Kathy on your beautiful girl.......I'm so glad I got to meet you both! :hug:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS KATHY AND VALLEE!:clap2::first::cheer2:

I've had the honor of watching Vallee be shown numerous times, and I am always so impressed with her. She was born for the show ring. She practically shouts at the judge "Look at me!". She knows exactly what to do and looks at the judge while she'd doing it.  I know that Kathy is very proud of her girl and should be. She's a beauty with very special qualities. Congratulations on an awesome achievement, Kathy and Vallee!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Huge congratulations!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm so happy to hear how Vallee is now spending her time at home, with you Kathy. Poor David must be missing her badly! 

Leeann, I remember that moment well, back in Richmond, as I was crying too! I hadn't even had a chance to talk with Kathy more than a moment or two during the days leading up to the Specialty, but it was just so exciting to have a "forum Hav" win as Vallee did. Yipppeee !


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

That's amazing!! And what a BEAUTIFUL picture of Vallee!!! CONGRATS!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

All you that have seen Vallee comment on her beautiful movement. Are there any videos for those of us who've not seen her except in pictures?


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Kathy & Vallee-

Congras to two wonderful ladies-Vallee is a beautiful dog and perfect Havanese. I will never forget the first time I met you-was a hot day in St Louis and we were at a outdoor show at Gray Summit-from the first time I saw Vallee I knew she was special. And watching you with her confirmed my thoughts of what a special person you are. 

Give the "kids" a huge hug.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Sheri said:


> All you that have seen Vallee comment on her beautiful movement. Are there any videos for those of us who've not seen her except in pictures?


Sorry Sheri I only have pictures but for anyone who has not seen Vallee in the ring and want's to you will get your chance Feb. 6th on Animal Planet so be sure to tune in and watch Vallee at Eukanuba :clap2:


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I am taping as well as watching Eukanuba. Just wish I could go to Westminister. That is my dream to someday see that show in person. 

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for the info, Leeann! Now I'll just see if I can find anyone with Animal Planet.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sheri- it is much more impressive in person but here is some Vallee coverage 

2008 National (david is wearing a tan blazer) 

Vallee almost 2 years ago start video at about 3:40


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Can't wait to see Vallee on Feb 6th @ Eukanuba. Thank you for reminding me of the date Amanda. Love seeing Dasher at his first puppy show. He is an adorable, talented Neezer, you two are a great team Amanda.:rockon:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Amanda, Dash is such a cute little guy! It was fun watching him, too!

From the glimpses I got of Vallee, she looks like she kind of floats smoothly around the ring... Does she come across that way in real life? She sure is a pretty thing! I wonder what her house manners are like?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Sheri said:


> Amanda, Dash is such a cute little guy! It was fun watching him, too!
> 
> From the glimpses I got of Vallee, she looks like she kind of floats smoothly around the ring... Does she come across that way in real life? She sure is a pretty thing! I wonder what her house manners are like?


Sheri,
Vallee is a lady and has the best manners. She loves people, loves the show ring, loves to play, loves to sleep on the bed and loves to be loved!

Here is a video taken at the Napa, CA show last year.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Kathy, she is a star! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Kathy thank you for the video. I was clapping along with the audience for Vallee's win, she is stunning!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oooohhh, thank you for the video, Kathy! Vallee is simply beautiful and carries herself like she knows she's royalty. She sounds like a sweetheart, in addition to being beautiful. 

Congratulations, again, on breeding such a fine Hav!


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

So I clicked on the video expecting to see Vallee and there at the beginning was BJ in his very first dog show in November -- he's the puppy barking and looking around like "Hey, cool, there are a lot of dogs here I can play with!". 

I guess BJ isn't a bad warm up act for Vallee!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, BJ is a cutie! What a little character, so full of puppiness, there! I wondered who he was. You must be SO proud. When you got him were you interested in showing?


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Sheri said:


> Oh, BJ is a cutie! What a little character, so full of puppiness, there! I wondered who he was. You must be SO proud. When you got him were you interested in showing?


Thanks  And, nope, showing wasn't anywhere on the radar screen when I got BJ. I just fell in love with his personality when I went to see the litter and also felt that he would be a good fit with Abby, my Cavalier. Everything else just kinda happened!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2: Loved watching the videos of Miss Vallee and Dashie too! 
Thank you for posting those...what a treat!

I can't wait to see Vallee on Animal Planet!:couch2:op2::couch2:


----------

